# I need a Dedicated server to use it as VPS Host



## Infergnome (May 31, 2017)

Hello everyone .
Actually i'm searching for a service provider to purchase a dedicated server .
I have to inform you, that i want to use this server to create several number of VPSs to sell to my clients, hence it should probably supports number of IPs
Is there anyone out there to help me to find the best and cheapest provider?

I have to thank you all in advance and any suggestion would be appreciated .


----------



## Catfivesens (May 31, 2017)

The price is right for us, the service is dependable, and the customer relationship is responsible, eager to participate in resolving the problem and prompt.


----------



## Lee (May 31, 2017)

If you are looking at cost effective (cheap) for selling to others then at a minimum I would look at


SoYouStart/OVH
Hetzner.de
Online.net
However, you do not give a location, budget, /range or any other detail so we really need to know more.


----------



## Jonathan (Jun 1, 2017)

Are you able to manage the VPS-backend yourself or do you need a host to help you with that? The only host I know of which will help you run your own VPSs is HostDime.


----------



## Jackwebbby (Jun 2, 2017)

Taking into consideration the situation you have fetched up at, can recommend hostwinds.com and their servers.
Other web hosts could learn a bit from them on pricing, technology and excellent customer service.


----------



## nelsahost (Jun 2, 2017)

Infergnome said:


> Hello everyone .
> Actually i'm searching for a service provider to purchase a dedicated server .
> I have to inform you, that i want to use this server to create several number of VPSs to sell to my clients, hence it should probably supports number of IPs
> Is there anyone out there to help me to find the best and cheapest provider?
> ...



For VPS node you should try to find provider who offermore IPs in any time...


----------



## ServerGuy (Jun 3, 2017)

what is your budget, location and Will you self manage this or want server management with it?


----------



## Miskat Mahmud (Jun 4, 2017)

Infergnome said:


> Hello everyone .
> Actually i'm searching for a service provider to purchase a dedicated server .
> I have to inform you, that i want to use this server to create several number of VPSs to sell to my clients, hence it should probably supports number of IPs
> Is there anyone out there to help me to find the best and cheapest provider?
> ...



Pay us a visit at https://www.ezzytech.com/dedicated-servers to get reliable & affordable Dedicated Server Hosting packages.


----------



## VPSlices (Jun 5, 2017)

I'd vouch for Cloudvider, they have good dedicated server offers plus you can add IPv4 range to your server.


----------



## Issuenticos (Jun 7, 2017)

For different package is different, according to what kind of website you want to build, the higher price is not always better, suitable is best.


----------



## BlaZe (Jun 8, 2017)

You need to provide us more information, like which location you want the server to be, how many VPS you have planned to create, how much bandwidth will they be utilizing, etc.


----------



## Javalubone (Jun 9, 2017)

Infergnome said:


> Hello everyone .
> Actually i'm searching for a service provider to purchase a dedicated server .
> I have to inform you, that i want to use this server to create several number of VPSs to sell to my clients, hence it should probably supports number of IPs
> Is there anyone out there to help me to find the best and cheapest provider?
> ...


To become more web host–oriented read independent web hosting reviews that are known to be of high quality and the most up-to-date. They contain information regarding affordable web hosting firms.


----------

